# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  IBM Watson Internet of Things, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM

ibm.com/blogs/internet-of-things

youtube.com/IBMInternetofThings1

twitter.com/IBMIoT

linkedin.com/showcase/ibm-internet-of-things

Watson, artificially intelligent computer system

Watson Assistant, AI assistant

Internet of Things in retail

IoT solutions for the automotive industry

----------


## Airicist

Knowledge graph for IoT

Published on Feb 7, 2018




> At IBM Research – Ireland we are developing AI technologies to understand and connect this data in new ways. We combine machine learning with knowledge graph reasoning to enhance the data with layers of semantic abstraction. This gives us new ways to automatically derive new insights from the data and present them in natural understandable interfaces.
> 
> Our knowledge graph for IoT is a digital thread that understands IoT systems and the meaning of the various types of data within their life cycle. It works in a similar way to the way our brains think by learning new knowledge and linking it to existing one to form a larger understanding. Let’s take a temperature sensor in a car or a building. It has sensor readings, a type and a location. Our system understands general concepts of physics and how temperature is influenced by heating or cooling. This allows the system to form a knowledge graph that explains the temperature in the car or the building and enables it to learn this relationship over time.






Virtual testing platform for IoT systems

Published on Feb 7, 2018




> In order to test complex IoT Systems scientists at IBM Research are using a virtual testing platform which will allow designers and developers of services to investigate large scale connected car services by merging simulations of large scale automotive IoT deployments with proof of concept capabilities provided from real world vehicles. The platform helps partners to design services at scale while accelerating their release to market.
> 
> The platform allows drivers of real vehicles to experience a large-scale connected scenario first-hand. This combination of simulated and real world data generates valuable insights critical to user centric development resulting in reliable and usable systems that are ready for the market. By embedding real vehicles, we can test the effects of assisted and autonomous driving in large scale traffic simulations in real time.


"How Digital Twins foster innovation in IoT-enabled environments"

by Matthew Mikell
February 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to the IBM Digital Twin Exchange

May 18, 2020




> Description: Learn about how you may leverage the IBM Digital Twin Exchange for easy access to digital twin data for equipment, facilities, and IoT. The Digital Twin Exchange is now open to share digital twin downloads to make it easier to manage connected assets, equipment, and internet of things solutions.


ibm.com/products/digital-twin-exchange

----------

